# CFRC Vancouver



## Trucan (10 Jun 2010)

Afternoon all,

Is anyone else having issues getting a hold of CFRC Vancouver?  I have tried calling to get an update on my application three times a day, since Monday.  I spoke to some very helpful people at the national contact centre; but since my file resides in Vancouver, they ultimately cannot help.

Thanks,


----------



## Beech Boy (10 Jun 2010)

My recommendation would be to leave a message clearly stating your file information (last name, alpha # if you know it) and a phone number you can be reached at (if you have not done so already).

I have been dealing with CFRC Vancouver in my recruiting process as well and I learned that calling repeatedly without leaving a message is not an effective way to reach a recruiter as they generally seem to be too busy to answer incoming calls.

Beech.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (10 Jun 2010)

However, yes, CFRC Vancouver has been notorious for not being able to get ahold of anyone. My recommendation to you is to go to the CFRC in-person during their operating hours; you're more likely to get your answers that way.


----------



## Trucan (10 Jun 2010)

Great, thanks for your help.  I will try another message, and last resort will be face-to-face, since it's a three hour commute for a trip to the CFRC.


----------



## Otis (10 Jun 2010)

Try having a look at THIS http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/88358.0.html (cause I hate repeating myself)


----------



## Lare (12 Jun 2010)

I don't know if or how this would impact you, but I just had my CFAT/Medical and Interview completed in Kelowna by personnel from CFRC Vancouver. They said they were there on Wednesday as well, and I would imagine a lot of administrative stuff would have to go into setting up a remote testing session for a lot of people. (there were ~20 applicants there on the day I went).

Don't know if this helps, but might provide some reason as to why no one in Vancouver is picking up the phone. (Not to say no one is in Vancouver, but the gap left by 2-3 people is more than likely putting strain on those who are still there.


----------



## MCpl (29 Jun 2010)

A reason could be the fact that at CFRC Vancouver there is one recruiter to handle Frontdesk reception duties whilst manning 2 phone lines that service all of mainland BC. 

The "leave a clear message" advice is the best as the other recruiters can return your calls behind the scenes.


----------

